# Faith is Stronger than Fear



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

The Grey Knights, warriors surpassing all but the greatest of Space Marines. Defiant to the end, unyielding and never faltering, that is what a true Grey Knight is, and they face the greatest threats that endanger the Imperium of Man. But what they truly excel at, is facing the Daemons of the Warp. On the planet Karakus, a squad of Grey Knights escorting Inquisitor Seleena, are about to be put to the test, one of which no one could imagine.

Seleena had been sent to Karakus, following leads of a Chaos Cult on the planet. And the Grey Knights sent a single squad, due to a lack of Imperial Guard in the area. The Grey Knights stood silent in the room, the only sound coming from them being the gentle humming of the power Halberds. And Governor Marius Troul felt fear overcoming him in their presence.

"Governor, I have hard evidence of a Chaos Cult, and should your PDF even attempt to delay my investigation again, the Emperor's Wrath shall fall upon you" said Seleena, her face torn in anger.

She had been mere meters from the Cult when a PDF unit stopped her in her tracks. The unit suddenly faced eight Grey Knights, and were in a sudden need for new uniforms.

"I assure you, Lady Seleena, the PDF shall not hamper your investigation again, but I must enquire as to the presence of....... well the fine fellows you have brought with you" said Troul.

"That is not of your concern, now, I am leaving here to continue my investigation, and I hope your staff shall aid mine with all the haste possible" she said standing up, her figure shown in the silk dress she had been wearing for the party not long before.

As she left, the Grey Knights followed suit, crouching slightly to leave the room. Justiton was the last to leave, and he glared at the Governor before leaving. He had only been a Grey Knight for a century now, and he had faced more Daemons than a veteran of the White Scars. He noticed a young woman follwoing them as they left, and what looked like a pictcaster in her hands.

He smiled slightly, hearing the gentle click of the pictcaster. The woman must've been amazed at seeing Grey Knights on the backwater planet, but she had eight of the warriors standing before her. The numerous purity seals, the countless scripts of past battles, written for every victory, and every defeated enemy of the Imperium. His armour was covered in such pieces. But what none would know, was a battle of such magnitude that all the past battles and enemies were but playthings for what was to come.

They had not been out of the room for five minutes, when the Sanctioned Psyker screamed in terror, as a bestial roar echoed through the halls. Seleena looked at each of the grey Knights, looking for a single moment, using her rare ability to see the actual soul of a person, and wincing slightly seeing the pale blue souls shining at her.

"It has past, our delay was all they needed, prepare for the battle" she said, trying hard not to look at the Grey Knights for too long.

They all nodded, and split up, heading in different directions as they had planned. Civilians ran past Justiton in fear, and the pictcaster woman was following him closely. Justiton knew what he was about to face, he had seen many of them before. As if on cue, the far end of the hallway held two hounds, each far larger than they should have been. And behind them stood humanoid Daemons bearing huge axes.

The hounds charges, each bearing the mark of their patron god, and they leapt at the Grey Knight, one falling to the wrist mounted storm bolter. The second was cleaved in two by the halberd, and the humanoid daemons charged towards him as he continued walking towards them.

He parried both attacks, and held the shafts of the axes as he smashed his head into one Bloodletter, and drove his knee into the gut of the other.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is just part of it, let me know what you think please, oh, and please, don't enquire about Seleena's ability, I'll explain that in the next part, or two <.<;


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool nice descriptions and good storytelling, plus it's about the grey knights...whats not to like!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

give more please, loved it straight away, and on the pluss side, This short Stort, will be the start of my next adventur with my RP group........exept there will be 10 sanctioned Psykers who will blow up lol!


----------

